# Everything You Need to Know About Infiniti’s New 3.0-Liter Twin-Turbo V6



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> The 2016 Infiniti Q50 sports sedan offers a broad range of powertrains, but this car’s most alluring under-hood option is a brand new 3.0-liter twin-turbo V6. As with most good things in life, it was worth the wait.
> 
> Shosaku Ando, chief powertrain engineer in the large gasoline engine project group at Nissan has been developing this little dynamo for the past four years. Accordingly, he knows its secrets like nobody else.
> 
> ...


For the rest of this story, Everything You Need to Know About Infiniti’s New 3.0-Liter Twin-Turbo V6 please visit _AutoGuide.com._


----------

